# [solved] Mac not booting up first time



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm a novice when it comes to Macs. This machine I'm currently on does not boot up straight away. I will go to a grey screen and stays there. When I restart it by pressing the small left button, it boots up fine. The Mac is a G3, OS 9.2.2 with 578Mb RAM. That's the only information I know so far about this machine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

*bump* anyone?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

not sure this will correct the problem, but try trashing the finder preferences and the system preferences. Then reboot........
You probably won't be able to empty the trash, until you reboot. 
This may or may not help. Hope it does.
Good luck!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you but since this is not my computer I don't want to mess around with system stuff I don't know about. I need a 100% answer, no maybes


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm just saying it may not fix the problem............... but it WILL NOT hurt it.
When you trash the preferences, and reboot, the computer automatically creates a new set of preferences. Just like new........
About 80% of a mac's problems can be fixed by trashing the preferences, for whatever app you're having problems with.
Things can get corrupted and not act right.........most of the time, but not ALL the time, trashing the prefs will fix the problem. 

To do this.........on the HD, find the system folder. Open it and find the preference folder. Open it and find the "Finder Prefs". Click on them and hold down button, and drag to trash can. Then do the same for "System Prefs".
Not system.................but system prefs.

They'll be easier to find, if you go to menu at top and click on view, and click on "as list". It will list everything in alphabetical order......

I promise that trashing the preferences for these won't HURT anything....


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

another thing to try is see if there's a folder on HD called "Utilities".
In that folder should be an app called "disk first aid".
Double click on that and run the test........when it asks if you want to fix.......click on yes.
Again.........this won't hurt anything. Can only help, but still won't promise it'll fix the boot problem........


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Actually, it sounds like it just needs the PRAM zapped:

http://web.whittier.edu/comp/macguide/PRAM.cfm


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanx Jay, but I have the problem solved... I'm getting a new computer with OS X  Much easier than trying to struggle with this slow one


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Closing at thread starters request

buck


----------

